# End to "sore butt" disease



## merc123 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I have found a great solution to ground hunting's "sore butt" disease.  I hope it works.

http://www.shootnhunt.com/catalog/JM/shooting_accessories/thermal_seats/2011503.html






NORTHEAST PRODUCTS ULTRA DELUXE PORTABLE CUSHION 
Color: Mossy Oak Break-Up 
Soft and comfortable treestand fullback seat cushion. Ultra silent laminated poly cotton camo fabric. 60'' adjustable poly belt with side release buckle, detachable Velcro hinge straps. Durable, waterproof. Easy to carry. 13" x 14"W 1-1/2'' thick cushion, 3/4'' thick backside 14" W x 18"H. 
 NORTHEAST PRODUCTS 
 1401 
 2011503 
 $26.24


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 1, 2006)

I know I had the disease until I got me one of those little stools from Walmart for turkey hunting. Made all the difference in the world for me. I can sit in a spot three times longer with less movement.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Nov 1, 2006)

*I saw something even better*

I will try and did it up but this one was thicker and cut at an angle instead of being a flat seat. The angle help relieve the pressure better. I'll try and find it...................


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 2, 2006)

I have those and I still get sore after an hour or so. Always looking for a better seat pad...

Maybe temper-pedic should make one in camo.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was looking for some sort of small camp stool that you can fold up but I couldn't find one


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 2, 2006)

Those work great, but I m hoping Santa will go get me one of those new Tree Lounge Seats


----------



## merc123 (Nov 2, 2006)

heck yeah!  $60 is quite a bit though I may just spend the extra $150 for a tree stand   I can still "sit" on the ground with a tree stand!


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 2, 2006)

merc123 said:


> heck yeah!  $60 is quite a bit though I may just spend the extra $150 for a tree stand   I can still "sit" on the ground with a tree stand!



If you hunt up in them mountains you need a stand just a leaner!!!!!


----------



## merc123 (Nov 2, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> If you hunt up in them mountains you need a stand just a leaner!!!!!




You'll have to excuse me, I was born in florida.  I didn't understand your accent


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Nov 3, 2006)

*I found it*

Look at the Wedge

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601409&id=0014716


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 4, 2006)

merc123 said:


> You'll have to excuse me, I was born in florida.  I didn't understand your accent



Sorry i left out a word, I meant to say "heck you live up in the mountains you dont need a treestand just a leaner(something to lean up against a tree on a tall ridge)"


----------



## merc123 (Nov 5, 2006)

That's what I thought you meant


----------



## SWbowhunter (Nov 11, 2006)

I bought the ground lounge 2 weeks ago and love it. It absolutly the ticket for mountain ground hunting. One drawback, depending on slope you can get almost too reclined. Make foe a difficult shooting position. You can solve that by packing a couple of the those "hot seat" cushions to help adjust your seat height. The thing is light as a feather.


----------



## Hunter450 (Nov 15, 2006)

*My solution*

I bought an innertube that fits a small trailer tire I think it was a 4.80x 12. I cut an old camo t-shirt and sewed it inside. The best $15 I've ever spent. I can sit on the ground or in a stand 3 times as long as I use to. The best thing is the firmness is adjustable.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 15, 2006)

SWbowhunter said:


> I bought the ground lounge 2 weeks ago and love it. It absolutly the ticket for mountain ground hunting. One drawback, depending on slope you can get almost too reclined. Make foe a difficult shooting position. You can solve that by packing a couple of the those "hot seat" cushions to help adjust your seat height. The thing is light as a feather.



I got mine early, I love it , it weighs nothing and sits just like a tree lounge, the best thing i ve found in a while!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 15, 2006)

Hunter450 said:


> I bought an innertube that fits a small trailer tire I think it was a 4.80x 12. I cut an old camo t-shirt and sewed it inside. The best $15 I've ever spent. I can sit on the ground or in a stand 3 times as long as I use to. The best thing is the firmness is adjustable.



I got one of those too, but it is worth it to get that lounge.


----------

